# Reverse Knife Hand strike - 3 boards.



## RTKDCMB (Aug 29, 2016)

Just broke 3 boards with a Reverse Knife Hand (Ridgehand). I was feeling a little apprehensive about doing this one as I didn't want to hyperextend my elbow but it turned out OK:






There is always some risk of injury when breaking, that is why developing good technique is so important. What breaks gave you cause for concern but turned fine.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2016)

Boards don't hit back


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 29, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> Boards don't hit back


They do if you don't break them.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> They do if you don't break them.


Or if you do break it and a piece flys back and hits you in the face (sadly I speak from experience)


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 29, 2016)

Headhunter said:


> Or if you do break it and a piece flys back and hits you in the face (sadly I speak from experience)


Or when you are holding them and a piece flies up and hits you in the face or you drop one on your foot point first.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't break boards so this may be a stupid assumption.  When I want to drive power in my strike I breath out.  I notice that you yell before striking. Are you holding your breath as you strike or is there a quick inhale as you wind up?


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2016)

RTKDCMB said:


> Or when you are holding them and a piece flies up and hits you in the face or you drop one on your foot point first.



Yeah that's why I haven't done that stuff in years only stuff I break is bones if some guys stupid enough to try and mug me


----------



## RTKDCMB (Aug 29, 2016)

JowGaWolf said:


> I don't break boards so this may be a stupid assumption.  When I want to drive power in my strike I breath out.  I notice that you yell before striking. Are you holding your breath as you strike or is there a quick inhale as you wind up?


I didn't really give it much thought at the time as I was more concerned with not damaging anything but the boards. Usually I exhale on the strike. I kihap (however you spell it) before the strike to make sure that I put everything behind it  (if you yell at them they seem to break easier) and it also takes my mind of the fact that this is probably going to hurt a bit.


----------



## Buka (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice, strong break, bro.


----------



## MartiaLee (Sep 4, 2017)

Nice


----------



## JR 137 (Sep 4, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Boards don't hit back


Master Newton disagrees.

Yes, I know it was posted over a year ago, but still... the laws of physics haven't changed.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Sep 4, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Boards don't hit back


----------

